# Anyone have Yamaha lower unit tools I can borrow, rent or buy?



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I need to look inside my 2001 150 HPDI and at a minimum replace the seals.
In particular I need the YB-34447 ring nut remover. Any help would be appreciated!

Robert


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

bring it by the shop, ill get the carrier out for you,,,


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I took Kenny up on his offer this afternoon, and finally got to meet him, Ms Penny and their crew. I was really impressed with their operation.
In particular, I learned that Kenny is a business owner that knows his stuff and can walk the walk. He personally jumped all over my lower unit and wrestled it apart in short order, in spite of 9 years of saltwater exposure.:thumbup:

The other thing I noticed is that everyone that worked there seemed to have a really positive attitude, and seemed to really care about and enjoy their work. I guess to sum it up, I'm really glad I finally met these folks.

Thanks, Kenny!

Robert


----------

